# iBook G4 problème de mot de passe



## onesat (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Bon voilà g vai allé droit au but!
je suis main tenancier et aujourd'hui un client m'a envoyé une iBook G4 qui avait un problème de mot de passe c'est à dire si on allume la machine elle demande un mot de passe pour ouvrir une session et le Mr ne connais pas le mot de passe il n'a pas aussi le CD/DVD d'installation de iBook G4 et moi n'on plus et g vais être jusque là je n'es travaillé qu'avec les PC. J'ai même tenté de la réinstallée avec un CD/DVD d'installation de Windows Seven et de Linux Fedora 13 en appuyant sur C pour booter avec le CD/DVD mais ça ne boot pas du c'est toujours l'écran d'accueil qui s'affiche et qui demande le mot de passe pour passer!
Et ben voilà cè ça mon problème! Merci d'avance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Juillet 2011)

Euh... oui.


Bref, ton client il lui faut le CD ou DVD d'installation, c'est tout. Ou alors il en achète d'autres.

Et le sondage c'est pour quoi faire ?

edit/ Essayer de démarrer un Mac avec un CD windaube je n'y aurais pas pensé. 

re-edit/ Ah mon edit est grillé.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2011)

onesat a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Bon voilà g vai allé droit au but!
> je suis main tenancier et aujourd'hui un client m'a envoyé une iBook G4 qui avait un problème de mot de passe c'est à dire si on allume la machine elle demande un mot de passe pour ouvrir une session et le Mr ne connais pas le mot de passe il n'a pas aussi le CD/DVD d'installation de iBook G4 et moi n'on plus et g vais être jusque là je n'es travaillé qu'avec les PC. *J'ai même tenté de la réinstallée avec un CD/DVD d'installation de Windows Seven et de Linux Fedora 13 en appuyant sur C pour booter avec le CD/DVD* mais ça ne boot pas du c'est toujours l'écran d'accueil qui s'affiche et qui demande le mot de passe pour passer!
> Et ben voilà cè ça mon problème! Merci d'avance


C'est quoi ce sondage à la mord moi le n&#339;ud&#8230; 

C'est quoi ce langage à la con&#8230; :mouais:

C'est quoi ta question&#8230; :sleep:

Tu nous prends vraiment pour des abrutis&#8230; :hein:

PS : Tiens tu es à Dakar&#8230;


----------



## onesat (5 Juillet 2011)

Ah ok j'ai compris mais dis donc même avec un CD d'installation Linux ce n'est pas possible?????????
et pour le sondage g ne sais pas trop cè un protocole que j'ai trouvé sur site  
Merci quand même


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2011)

onesat a dit:


> Ah ok j'ai compris mais dis donc *même avec un CD d'installation Linux ce n'est pas possible?????????*
> et pour le sondage g ne sais pas trop cè un protocole que j'ai trouvé sur site
> Merci quand même


Ben non c'est con hein 

Le mieux serait de le rendre à son propriétaire légal :mouais:


----------



## zatar (6 Juillet 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/supprimer-mot-de-passe-60304.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h25 ----------

May Google be with you !



zatar a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/supprimer-mot-de-passe-60304.html


----------

